

Ceiling Height Influences Thinking Patterns - mdakin
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.csom.umn.edu/assets/71190.pdf

======
mdakin
Source: <http://www.csom.umn.edu/assets/71190.pdf>

